# Where does the south west end ?



## Termite Man (Jun 19, 2009)

at what point does south west turn into south east and is there a bit that is just plain old south in between the two ?


----------



## Onket (Jun 19, 2009)

Reading isn't south west but Swindon is.


----------



## untethered (Jun 19, 2009)

You could use the European Parliament regions:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/eu/5472207/European-elections-2009-results-map.html


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 19, 2009)

Cornwall, Devon, Somerset, Dorset and Bristol. That's it. Fuck off and die Wiltshire, you're shit and nobody likes you. You're only there because we needed somewhere to run the M4 through.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 19, 2009)

The western end of Berkshire.


----------



## Isambard (Jun 19, 2009)

Depends on how you define it but generally at some point between Reading and Swindon. Possibly, between Swindon and Chippenham.


----------



## untethered (Jun 19, 2009)

Isambard said:


> Depends on how you define it but generally at some point between Reading and Swindon. Possibly, between Swindon and Chippenham.



Why not do it by counties? Dorset in the south west, West Sussex in the south east.


----------



## Isambard (Jun 19, 2009)

Because stuff doesn't follow exact boundaries all the time though normally the boundary would be the eastern edge of the borough of Swindon.

The linguisitcs have long started to change before you reach that boundary, possibly prompted by the physical geography. My ex boyf lived in the "South East" in the Vale of White Horse but they used the NHS in the "South West" whereas the M4 has made Swindon often economically more connected to the South East in some cases.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 19, 2009)

swindon can fuck off.  south west my arse.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> swindon can fuck off.  south west my arse.



Yep - it merges into Birmingham in my head ... there be dragons ...


----------



## Onket (Jun 19, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Cornwall, Devon, Somerset, Dorset and Bristol. That's it. Fuck off and die Wiltshire, you're shit and nobody likes you. You're only there because we needed somewhere to run the M4 through.





fractionMan said:


> swindon can fuck off.  south west my arse.





gentlegreen said:


> Yep - it merges into Birmingham in my head ... there be dragons ...





Amusing, but completely incorrect.


----------



## stavros (Jun 20, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> at what point does south west turn into south east and is there a bit that is just plain old south in between the two ?



Being from Basingstoke, I say that I'm from South Central muthafukker (best said in a cod-Los Angeles accent).


----------



## sned (Jun 20, 2009)

untethered said:


> Why not do it by counties? Dorset in the south west, West Sussex in the south east.



What about Hampshire?

South west is cornwall, devon, dorset, somerset, bristol, gloucestershire and wiltshire imo.


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 20, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> at what point does south west turn into south east and is there a bit that is just plain old south in between the two ?



I'm sure exactly where the dividing line is meant to be, but it's entirely fair to say that Civilisation begins and ends as one enters the West Country, or leaves the West Country and enters the dreadful hinterland of the 'other counties.'

Not that I'm smug about living in the nicest part of the country while others suffer amidst the unrelenting hell of places like that London, obviously.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 20, 2009)

untethered said:


> You could use the European Parliament regions:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/eu/5472207/European-elections-2009-results-map.html



But that says Gibraltar is in the SW?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 20, 2009)

stavros said:


> Being from Basingstoke, I say that I'm from South Central muthafukker (best said in a cod-Los Angeles accent).



being from basingstoke, i keep quiet about it.


----------



## sned (Jun 20, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> But that says Gibraltar is in the SW?



Falkland Islands is very SW.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 20, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> Not that I'm smug about living in the nicest part of the country while others suffer amidst the unrelenting hell of places like that London, obviously.



A person can only be so smug about living in Plymouth to be fair 

But yes, the rest of the world is shit and serves no purpose other than as a source of fat fuckwit tourists and the fat fuckwit children of same.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 20, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> But that says Gibraltar is in the SW?



It's in the SW for the purposes of Euro elections. 

SW goes north to Glos and East to Wiltshire / Swindon / Dorset.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 21, 2009)

So is Hampshire south or south east then ?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 21, 2009)

Hampshire is in geographical limbo. Officially South East, but fuck off with that shit tbh


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> being from basingstoke, i keep quiet about it.



Unless you're trying to impress and roundabout afficianado.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2009)

The end of the District Line.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 21, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Hampshire is in geographical limbo. Officially South East, but fuck off with that shit tbh




So what your saying is Hamphire is the equivalent to purgatory when the south east is hell and south west is heaven ( for the purpose of this analogy devon does not exist )


----------



## Idaho (Jun 21, 2009)

Hampshire is all the charmlessness of the south east, with all the arse-end of nowhereness of the south west.


----------



## Looby (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd say Hampshire is south.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 22, 2009)

at least i'll be working in the south west then


----------



## two sheds (Jun 22, 2009)

Isles of Scilly I'd have thought. That's where it ends on the important side, anyway.


----------



## Looby (Jun 22, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> at least i'll be working in the south west then



Are you moving?


----------



## stavros (Jun 23, 2009)

I think the South East, including Hampshire, is less distinct from the South West, simply because as London's expanded post-war large parts of them serve as commuter towns. For example, the high speed train from Basingstoke takes only about 45 minutes to reach Waterloo. On the other hand, only a dickhead would do a daily Exeter/Bristol commute to London (apologies if there are any said dickheads reading this  ).


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 23, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Are you moving?



Yes  I will be working in Poole if things go to plan


----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2009)

The South West ends at the Tamar.


----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2009)

The South is a long thin triangle incorporating Portsmouth, Soton, IOW and all of Hampshire at the widest end.

South East starts next to that. Sussex across and including Essex.

East is above Essex but just short of Yorkshire.


----------



## Looby (Jun 23, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> Yes  I will be working in Poole if things go to plan



Bloody hell, I live in Poole. Good luck with the move.


----------



## geekpenguin (Jun 24, 2009)

I reckon the boundary would come just past Swindon IMO. It's stupid how the government/NHS defines the divide for South West/East - my mom works for the Wiltshire PCT and it's like right next to Hampshire...bit of a no-man's land county-wise. Maybe Salisbury plain is the equivalent of a "demiliterized zone" of the west/east divide.

I asked this question a few weeks ago when I was watching the Great British Menu. The dude that won from the South West (sorry, I forget his name) was from Jersey?!?! How on earth does that count as South West? It's not even connected to the country. That's practically France! Surely it's South at least, not South West?


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 25, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Bloody hell, I live in Poole. Good luck with the move.



I know that . We will be about 30 minutes on the train from you .


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 25, 2009)

It pretty much ends where Wiltshire meets Berkshire.

I say the area around Hungerford is the dividing line which is where Berkshire starts.

The Thameslink commuter trains from London terminate at Bedwyn which is near enough the dividing line too. The next station is Pewsey and that is definitely the South West.


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 25, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> It pretty much ends where Wiltshire meets Berkshire.
> 
> I say the area around Hungerford is the dividing line which is where Berkshire starts.
> 
> The Thameslink commuter trains from London terminate at Bedwyn which is near enough the dividing line too. The next station is Pewsey and that is definitely the South West.



Pewsey?

PEWSEY?!

I think you'll find, good Sir, that any PROPER Southwestern folk would be absolutely scandalised if you said that the South West began at Pewsey.

Nay, Sir, the South West begins at Bristol, and then only at a stretch. 

Pewsey, indeed.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> Pewsey?
> 
> PEWSEY?!
> 
> ...



I grew up in Pewsey and it is most definitely not South East. So if it isn't South West then I dont know where you'd put the dividing line.

Have you heard the accent? It's not a million miles away from a Bristolian accent.


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 25, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> I grew up in Pewsey and it is most definitely not South East. So if it isn't South West then I dont know where you'd put the dividing line.
> 
> Have you heard the accent? It's not a million miles away from a Bristolian accent.



'Tis South.

SOUTH, I SAY!

'Tis certainly NOT South West, my good man.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> 'Tis South.
> 
> SOUTH, I SAY!
> 
> 'Tis certainly NOT South West, my good man.



The South without regional sub section, begins at Salisbury and extends down to Southampton it neatly sits just below the South East, South West divide.

To use another test, you could do by regional TV. In Pewsey we used to get HTV. But any further east you'd get Meridian. In Reading you could get Meridian and Carlton.

It's a trusted method of knowing where you are in the East/West divide


----------

